# Floating rotala rotundifolia



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

I am pretty sure the vast majority of stem plants can be left floating. I have ludwigia, rotala, limnophila, pennywort, hornwort, baby tears, dwarf sag, and more all floating and growing in my tanks at home. They flower much more readily and try to grow out of the water if you allow them.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

The only plants that cant be grown floating are root feeders. Everything else is fine with a few exceptions.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks. I won't worry about trying to plant them too soon. In fact, I might leave a few stems floating because it just looks nice. It looks much better as floater than either elodea or water wisteria.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> The only plants that cant be grown floating are root feeders. Everything else is fine with a few exceptions.


+1
I start almost all 'difficult' stems floating for a week or so. Just don't forget light, heat, ferts, etc.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I actually float Rotala Rotundifolia in my plant grow out "tank" (rubber maid container ) I just recently planted them however they were growing floating for about 2 months, I saw AMAZING growth on them, they kept sending out shoots on the side at a very rapid rate allowing me to cut them and keep a continuous supply coming


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

ADJAquariums said:


> I actually float Rotala Rotundifolia in my plant grow out "tank" (rubber maid container ) I just recently planted them however they were growing floating for about 2 months, I saw AMAZING growth on them, they kept sending out shoots on the side at a very rapid rate allowing me to cut them and keep a continuous supply coming


Good to know. I know I'll keep a few stems floating for sure because I just looks nice.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

What's the best way to keep them floating without getting them stuck in my powerheads ?


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

make a corall, I made one out of spare airline tubing and connected them together using a piece of a Hard straw, if you want i'll post a picture


----------



## Water7 (May 19, 2013)

This is good to know. I am expecting an order of "one stem of each" stem plants, and I was thinking of floating some of them for a while to make sure they take off well, so I think that is what I'll be doing.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

In my 90g I have too much flow on the top for my red root floaters and stem plants. To fix that I just spent 5 minutes in the backyard for a dead wood branch that would float, found one and threw it in the tank. Now 1/2 of the surface is turbulant, 1/2 is perfect for floaters. The added plus is that the floaters cant cover the whole surface and the fish czn choose to go on the shaded half of the tank or the brighter portion.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

ADJAquariums said:


> make a corall, I made one out of spare airline tubing and connected them together using a piece of a Hard straw, if you want i'll post a picture


Good deal. I get the picture...however we're all addicted to tank pics on this forum so please post a pic of your floater corale !

Thanks


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry for the blurry picture, I didn't have the patience to take more pictures  anyways, you get the idea, i'm using it to hold water sprite right now, the second one is one I made for my betta to make bubble nests around, he has made a few


----------



## Markbettafish (Oct 13, 2021)

Elodea looks so nice when it grows in thick in R/O water if you have ALOT of it like three or four bundles it looks really cool floating.


----------

